# Perdido Key 6/14,15



## jrw5007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Coming from Louisiana to stay in Perdido for the weekend and plan on doing some surf fishing. What's the best setup and bait for this area? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

What do you want to catch?


----------



## jrw5007 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to get my hands on some pompano or reds but I'm not picky. Really just looking for a fight on the other end of my line.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's the go-to setup for pomps and reds out of the surf (reds grab your bait too), you'll need either double bottom dropper rigs, or triple(your choice, they'll be either 20lb mono/flouro or 30 lb mono/flouro), grab yourself some size 1/0, 1, or 2 circle hooks, depending on the manufacturer they vary in size, and you'll want to have either pyramid, or bank weights ranging from 2ozs to 5ozs (these will allow you the flexibility in weight that you'll need to surf fish as the current and waves will move lighter weight, but you want to use the least amount that you can afford to). You don't really need anything extravagant as far as a rod and reel. 20lb mono will suffice for your spool. If you encounter larger waves and a farther distance to the second sand bar (where you'll snag most of your pomps and reds) it'd be nice to have a few longer rods on hand to be able to reach the fish. If you do need to cast farther, remember that you'll be increasing your weight...meaning that you'll need a shock leader, or heavier line. Bait with either whole, or cut-up fresh dead shrimp, or live sand fleas. Have fun man! I hope ya snag em! Tight lines! YRM


----------



## jrw5007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Appreciate it!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Spot on, Yellowriver, spot on. 

Good luck! Post your results!


----------



## jrw5007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Great advice for sure. I only fished for about an hour this morning because my cheap combo rod tip snapped but I managed to reel in 2 pomps and 3 lady fish. I fought a manta ray for about 15 minutes which measured to about 4 feet in diameter. Only problem I had all morning was fighting off egret-like birds that would swarm me each time I'd reel in a fish, but I'll be ready for them tomorrow. I'll try to get a few pics of my results as well.


----------

